
Fast-growing OfferUp breaks silence with $90M in funding, goes after Craigslist - JSeymourATL
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/offerup-comes-out-of-hiding-with-90m-in-funding-and-strongest-growth-top-investors-have-ever-seen/
======
bruceb
Has anyone heard of OfferUp? I only did recently and surprised that can raise
nearly $100mil

